# Frozen on trail



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey guys,

I am riding Duke my Arab and he has been going very well in the arena and the round yard and lunging. 

Today I left the arena to go to the top of our agistment and he would not go up the road to the top of the hill of the agistment driveway.

A guy who was there and walked us up the hill and Duke was good.

Then to go out the gate a friend walked us there he followed. I try to get him to move forward and he won't, he gets cranky and will attempt to rear and I get frustrated.

I met 2 friends in the shared paddock, and we walked around for abit and Duke picked up with my friends horse Gamble. Another horse came up and Duke walked away from her, he appeared scared in a way. They smelt each other and then he just wanted to get out of there.

Anyways, I wanted to walk duke up the hill, WALK! We went to the bottom of the hill when I turned around we saw Gamble was up the top of the hill, Duke was excited and wanted to trot so I walked him in circles and went to go forward. We took 2 steps and he went into a gallop up the hill. I stayed on, held the monkey grip and reins. Got to the top of a hill and a horse was just standing there and we almost ran into him and I hurt my ankle and almost came off anticipating what way Duke would go.

I got off and we walked back to the arena.

I came to my own conclusion of this.

Duke needs company, he needs a buddy and won't go anywhere alone or he charges up to his buddy. He is anxious and clearly insecure and I am not enough for him to feel safe.

How can I help him to make me the buddy and feel safe?

Should I use my other horse and pony lead Duke around these places he is scared of like the road?

It's coming into spring so longer hours of light I am also in lockdown so I can spend more time helping him. I just want to know how to help him. Thanks!

Photo of my maniac


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

When I have one that is buddy sour I take it in small steps. As you ride away from the barn go 50' and turn back towards the barn. Then go 100' and circle back. Keep increasing the distance in 50' increadmants. Pretty soon you will be to the top of the hill and Duke will be getting more comfortable. This is very common so don't get frustrated. 
As far as the running off, don't tolerate that. Do you know how to do a one rein stop? If not talk to your local trainer and learn how. When he tries to take off turn him in a tight circle til he stop pulling the rein back to either hip and disengaging his hind quarter. when he stops hold but, don't pull til he relaxes. Then immediately release pressure.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> When I have one that is buddy sour I take it in small steps. As you ride away from the barn go 50' and turn back towards the barn. Then go 100' and circle back. Keep increasing the distance in 50' increadmants. Pretty soon you will be to the top of the hill and Duke will be getting more comfortable. This is very common so don't get frustrated.
> As far as the running off, don't tolerate that. Do you know how to do a one rein stop? If not talk to your local trainer and learn how. When he tries to take off turn him in a tight circle til he stop pulling the rein back to either hip and disengaging his hind quarter. when he stops hold but, don't pull til he relaxes. Then immediately release pressure.


Thankyou. As I am typing this I am also watching youtube videos on the one rein stop. I just don't know how I would go implementing that at a gallop and not freaking out. But I will practice it at a walk and trot with him. I also don't want to pull to hard to make him go over and both of us end up on the ground


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Agree with @ksbowman - start riding (or even handwalking) out in small chunks. Now that you're starting to see how far away he can be without getting agitated, your job is to turn around _before _he gets worked up, and focus on increasing that distance a little bit every time you take him out. The saying is "go slow to go fast" - it may feel like you're doing little tiny rides for much longer than you like, but the payoff is that after a few times of that, the horse starts to build his confidence in being out there with you. If you use treats, you could strategically place little buckets with something yummy- alfalfa cubes, carrots, apples- out along the trail, so he starts to see being away from the barn as a rewarding experience.

Once you're ready to ride with friends again, I'd also be choosy about who you ride out with at first. Ideally, you'd be able to go out with a quiet, confident horse who is happy to lead or follow. That will allow you to "leapfrog" the order you're riding in, asking your horse to go out in front or stay behind.

It just takes patience and time. Most horses will get there if you work at increasing the distance away from the barn and buddies slowly.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

egrogan said:


> Agree with @ksbowman - start riding (or even handwalking) out in small chunks. Now that you're starting to see how far away he can be without getting agitated, your job is to turn around _before _he gets worked up, and focus on increasing that distance a little bit every time you take him out. The saying is "go slow to go fast" - it may feel like you're doing little tiny rides for much longer than you like, but the payoff is that after a few times of that, the horse starts to build his confidence in being out there with you. If you use treats, you could strategically place little buckets with something yummy- alfalfa cubes, carrots, apples- out along the trail, so he starts to see being away from the barn as a rewarding experience.
> 
> Once you're ready to ride with friends again, I'd also be choosy about who you ride out with at first. Ideally, you'd be able to go out with a quiet, confident horse who is happy to lead or follow. That will allow you to "leapfrog" the order you're riding in, asking your horse to go out in front or stay behind.
> 
> It just takes patience and time. Most horses will get there if you work at increasing the distance away from the barn and buddies slowly.


Thankyou. Yes that's a great idea. Baby steps will get us further and we have to walk before we run. Though we galloped today lol.

Love the support of this group thabkyou for the replies


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Jerri1987 said:


> we have to walk before we run. Though we galloped today lol.


Haha, this made me laugh! You have the right attitude about it, I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Since you are enjoying this group and getting great answers, it might make you feel better to know that there are dozens and dozens of threads on this subject; how to deal with a buddy sour horse. You might find it interesting to do a local search, on the training threads, or horse talk, or general threads on "Buddy sour". or "Won't leave the barn" or other possible search phrases.


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Great tips. I also saw a video from Clinton Anderson about making the buddy sour and/or barn sour horse work (ie cantering circles) when close to friends or home and rest when at a farther distance, so they equate home and/or friends with working hard and are less inclined to want to hurry over. That video was on YouTube. May have been two videos - one for barn sour and one for buddy sour - but pretty much same concept and technique.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

One of the most frustrating things to fix. It takes time and patience. If it were my horse, I wouldn't do anything that Mr. Anderson suggests. His methods just don't seem to work very well on Arabians. I've tried them a couple of times with my Arabians and it has made things worse. The suggestion of moving Duke away from the herd a little at a time is a good one. And the best time to do that is when he's been out riding for a while. And I mean riding at least a couple of hours. Little things like when you're out on the trail and your riding buddies go around one side of the tree, have Duke go around the other side of the tree. Another thing I've found that works, but I don't know if that possible in your case, is to haul Duke (solo) to some trail head and ride out from there. In your case, you may try leading him out some distance, out of sight of his buddies before mounting him.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

charrorider said:


> One of the most frustrating things to fix. It takes time and patience. If it were my horse, I wouldn't do anything that Mr. Anderson suggests. His methods just don't seem to work very well on Arabians. I've tried them a couple of times with my Arabians and it has made things worse. The suggestion of moving Duke away from the herd a little at a time is a good one. And the best time to do that is when he's been out riding for a while. And I mean riding at least a couple of hours. Little things like when you're out on the trail and your riding buddies go around one side of the tree, have Duke go around the other side of the tree. Another thing I've found that works, but I don't know if that possible in your case, is to haul Duke (solo) to some trail head and ride out from there. In your case, you may try leading him out some distance, out of sight of his buddies before mounting him.



I have started the fundermentals of Clinton Anderson, but I understand alot of trainers also suggest the same thing. Duke is becoming more responsive. I don't have a float and we are in lockdown so I can't even hire one and go out. But today was a great day with both horses lunging and respecting my space. Tomorrow I will do the same and Saturday when hubby is home I will try duke again to go up the hill.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Some horses hate to be left behind in a trail ride, so I would try and keep an eye on whoever may be too far behind or too far ahead. Last week one of the riders got a little too far away and the horse started rearing and spinning (in a grass field - it had a tantrum because it wanted to eat). We had to go back to 'collect them'.
I like to feel comfortable and safe when I ride out so I don't hesitate to ask friends to halt temporarily if I need to catch up or if I am having an issue...same if they are having an issue we will wait for them.
But this is why I like to ride out alone!


----------

